# What is the safest/best wormers for young puppies?



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

I've always uses panacur liquid for my puppies, recommended by my vet, but I've read about nasty side effects (eg diahorrea) and now I'm thinking of changing to another brand. 

I would be interested to hear what other breeders would recommend.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Milbermax for mine, never had any reaction other than a guaranteed firm poop 48hrs after tablet. I use with weaning puppies.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Drontal Puppy Suspension up to 10 weeks then Advocate.


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

bluegirl said:


> Milbermax for mine, never had any reaction other than a guaranteed firm poop 48hrs after tablet. I use with weaning puppies.


Does Milbermax come in liquid form, or is it by tablet? Do you give it at the same times as panacur (2, 5, 8 weeks etc) and do you have to administer it for 3 consecutive days?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Lab-lover said:


> Does Milbermax come in liquid form, or is it by tablet? Do you give it at the same times as panacur (2, 5, 8 weeks etc) and do you have to administer it for 3 consecutive days?


Milbemax is thought to be a worry with certain breeds.

Drontal puppy suspension is liquid.....given by syringe. Treats for just roundworm and have never had a pup have an adverse reaction. I use it from 2 weeks fortnightly.


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

I used panacur for some kittens and they were fine.
Im using panacur powder for my bitch.
And plan to use panacur for the pups.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I have never used Panacur on very young pups. It can cause diarrhoea in older pups and adults so definitely wouldnt use it under 8 weeks when pups are so vulnerable.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Lab-lover said:


> Does Milbermax come in liquid form, or is it by tablet? Do you give it at the same times as panacur (2, 5, 8 weeks etc) and do you have to administer it for 3 consecutive days?


I have cocker spaniels and it comes in a tablet form and if I can remember correctly its one tablet (weight related) fortnightly until 12 wks then 1 tablet (weight related) once a month until 6 mths then about 2-3 times per year thereafter.


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

chichi said:


> I have never used Panacur on very young pups. It can cause diarrhoea in older pups and adults so definitely wouldnt use it under 8 weeks when pups are so vulnerable.


Hi chichi, Panacur is recomended by my vets as an ideal wormer for young puppies and pregnant bitches. Ive never had a problem with it. But if theres somthing better im willing to give it a go.


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

Drontal Puppy for us, first two litters we bred we used Panacur and it nearly killed them, completely scoured them they ended up in the vets on drips and vowed never to use it again. Have used Drontal for the past 10 years without a problem.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

gayle38 said:


> Hi chichi, Panacur is recomended by my vets as an ideal wormer for young puppies and pregnant bitches. Ive never had a problem with it. But if theres somthing better im willing to give it a go.


Hi Gayle

I dont worm my pregnant bitches. I worm them with Panacur about 1 week prior to mating. Then they get wormed along with the pups fortnightly. Have never produced a wormy pup so it must be working well for me.

Panacur is a harsh wormer and I believe totally unnecessary in pups under 8 weeks old. Roundworm is the main worm worry for young pups if a Dam has been effectively kept worm free so Drontal Puppy Suspension is ideal and considered safer than some of the others in young pups


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes but thought roundworm larve lay dormant in bitches even if they have been wormed, waiting for the right time to rear their ugly heads ie when she's expecting. and migrate to the puppies via the lungs.:scared: Is this right or wrong

I wormed my bitch just before she was mated and now worming every day[due in two weeks] until pups are born then two more days.
Then the pups at two weeks, four weeks, six weeks, eight weeks?

Ive brought a puppy loaded with ringworm nasty, they look just like cooked spagetti.:scared:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

There is a lot to consider re worming when pregnant. I dont use any chemicals on my pregnant bitches and as I say I have never had a problem with breeding 1 single pup with worms or an unhealthy pup so I will continue as I do and my Vet is in complete agreement with how I plan my worming schedule.

Each breeder has to go by their own beliefs in conjunction with vet advice so not saying your way is wrong but theres no way Id be administering chemicals to my pregnant bitches. The fact that the instructions say products are safe in pregnancy means nothing to me


----------



## Rubydooz (Jun 19, 2012)

Chichi - what do you worm bitches with at the same time as puppies? 

Interested to know as I do it this way and a friend of mine said I was probably second dosing the puppies as they would be getting the wormer from the bitches milk...

What do you think? 

X


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I've always used Panacur - never had a problem providing you give it on a full tum - different story if you give it on an empty tum though.

I then switch my keepers to Milbemax at 13 weeks - and use it for all of my dogs.

IME you will find that everyone has their own preferences and all will have had bad experiences with one or more, I used Drontal once and NEVER again - it had a horrible effect on my adult dogs 

If you have always used Panacur and it's never caused a problem - then I don't see why you would change.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

swarthy said:


> I've always used Panacur - never had a problem providing you give it on a full tum - different story if you give it on an empty tum though.
> 
> I then switch my keepers to Milbemax at 13 weeks - and use it for all of my dogs.
> 
> ...


Have never tried Panacur in young pups due to so many breeders warning me off it. Remember that some of my pups are VERY tiny at 2 weeks so the less chemicals given the better. As Drontal Puppy Susp is only to treat roundworm I feel its less harsh than wormers that cover Lungworm etc.

I agree and have said before that every breeder should make their own decisions and consult their own vet to decide on safe and effective worming for their litters.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Rubydooz said:


> Chichi - what do you worm bitches with at the same time as puppies?
> 
> Interested to know as I do it this way and a friend of mine said I was probably second dosing the puppies as they would be getting the wormer from the bitches milk...
> 
> ...


Second dosing or not you have to Worm Mum and pups at the same time


----------



## Rubydooz (Jun 19, 2012)

chichi said:


> Second dosing or not you have to Worm Mum and pups at the same time


What do you use to worm Mum?

X


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rubydooz said:


> Interested to know as I do it this way and a friend of mine said I was probably second dosing the puppies as they would be getting the wormer from the bitches milk...
> 
> X


I dont think the wormer works like that.It does its job and leaves the dogs system.
You need to worm the pups at two weeks because they can ingest the worm larve via the milk.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I have wormed my 2 week old pups in the last few days with panacur 10% and they are fine...As mum is up to date with her worming i am not doing her until the pups are 5 weeks old then i'll do them all together..


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I clearly misread part of this - I worm my bitches with Milbemax before mating, then don't worm them again until the pups have stopped feeding.

Never had a problem with worms in mum or pups.

I've given panacur to pups on an empty stomach and they grizzled all night - one and only time I did it - now I start worming at 3 weeks and then two weekly and always on a full tum.


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

see now i dont know what to do. Ive been worming her for 5 days and it says to worm her three weeks berfore pups due and up to the pups are two days old. I thought this was a long time.
Panacur is suposed to be safe for pregnant bitches.
But now im thinking do i really need to do this when ive wormed before she mated and will worm the pups at 2 weeks ect.

I have not applied any flea treatment while shes pregnant. so i dont want to worm her for the sake of it.


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ive decided not to worm her anymore and worm the pups at 2 weeks.


----------

